# Nosh Restaurant, Movenpick Hotel JLT



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Was thinking of going here and there's only a couple of reviews on tripadvisor and some bad ones on zomato which are quite old.

Just wondering has anyone been to the recent thai food themed nights and if so what is the food like? They have flown in 3 Thai cooks so I would hope it would be authentic thai food too.

Any comments would be welcome.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a buffet there last month. To be honest we did not like it at all...but maybe they might suite your taste.


----------



## Copycath (Sep 17, 2013)

Been there once for Buffet Dinner, I Did not like their Sushi's as the rice is dry, and the pairing of food is not complementing, though they have few sea foods to choose from, like shrimp, oyster, clams and crabs . better seat to the place where closer to the buffet area as their seating arrangement are bit scattered.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

I went to the mexican night and it was very average.


----------

